

Now Relax - chendriksen
http://nowrelax.me/

======
dhfromkorea
This is quite cool. I've been using calm.com. Any plans to expand the
visual/aural set?

------
fallinghawks
Any particular reason it asks to narrow the window?

------
simontabor
What does this do that calm.com doesn't do better?

